# No peace with Rome



## KaphLamedh (Sep 24, 2013)

Ecumenical movement has brought different churches closer to Rome. Every others must give up their principalities but Rome doesn't have to do that. 
Spurgeon: "No peace with Rome" is the motto of reason as well as of religion.

For further reading: The Religion of Rome


----------



## jambo (Sep 24, 2013)

I had always felt that any church joining the ecumenical movement doesn't have principles in the first place.


----------



## Free Christian (Sep 24, 2013)

I once met a minister who said to me and another person after I had said something concerning them "I hold out great hope for the Roman Catholic church in the future". I replied "how so, it is poison, even if they do a few good things they are still poison and it only takes 1 drop of poison to destroy a pure glass of water. So what hope do they have? I see none!" If I recall correctly he just grinned at me. I guess dismissively. It seems to be donning more the sheep's clothing these days to me. Where full frontal force met its end after spilling so much blood over the centuries it now cries "peace, acceptance and universal love".
And how the masses are falling for it!


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 24, 2013)

One can always pray and hope that the Roman church will reform and God can see to do it if He wills, but I think there is a greater chance of me eating a bowl of maggots than Rome recanting her errors and actually becoming biblically orthodox.


----------



## THE W (Sep 24, 2013)

we shouldn't be "at peace" with blasphemers and heretics.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Sep 24, 2013)

Ian Paisley Heckles the Pope (1988) - YouTube


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 24, 2013)

Spurgeon's sermons on the Tractarians (nicely related in Iain Murray's _The Forgotten Spurgeon_) are fairly perceptive. He knows and understands as well as the Called2Communion(ers) that if you concede that Rome is the historically valid church, then you can't justify not joining them. That's why the break must be sharp.


----------

